# Chicken Wings



## sw2geeks (Sep 25, 2011)

Made some Sticky Chinese chicken wings. I love wings, there is something about the ratio of meat to skin to bone that makes them great. 






















More pictures and recipe here.


----------



## add (Sep 26, 2011)

Great looking wings... those pics of yours could easily go in a book!


----------



## Zach (Sep 26, 2011)

holy crap. i'm so makin' those. nice pictures too.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing pics! Making them sooooooon...


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep, those wings look great and the pictures are amazing. 

Btw, how do you eat your wings? I remember seeing this a couple of years ago and thought it was pretty cool. Maybe everyone does this, but I had never seen it at the time.

How to Eat Chicken Wings Video

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 26, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Yep, those wings look great and the pictures are amazing.
> 
> Btw, how do you eat your wings? I remember seeing this a couple of years ago and thought it was pretty cool. Maybe everyone does this, but I had never seen it at the time.
> 
> ...


 
I sort of eat my wing flats that way. I twist the small bone out then just eat around the large bone instead of trying to remove it too.


----------



## heirkb (Sep 26, 2011)

Those wings look great. I'll be honest...I usually just want Frank's Red Hot on mine, but I really like that style as well. Reminds me of these wings: http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/M0JTO3oyu6gxh1mfFjU-dA?select=2N9vaE9UrEfC3WL9rhZ7oA
If you're ever visiting SF, make the trip out to the Sunset for San Tung. The rest of the food is fairly standard (definitely way better than the dirty delivery spots), but the wings are amazing.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 27, 2011)

heirkb said:


> Those wings look great. I'll be honest...I usually just want Frank's Red Hot on mine, but I really like that style as well. Reminds me of these wings: http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/M0JTO3oyu6gxh1mfFjU-dA?select=2N9vaE9UrEfC3WL9rhZ7oA
> If you're ever visiting SF, make the trip out to the Sunset for San Tung. The rest of the food is fairly standard (definitely way better than the dirty delivery spots), but the wings are amazing.



It has been a few years, but I will check them out next time I am in SF.


----------

